# i found these three



## beagle pup (Mar 28, 2017)

i found these three this past weekend on our deer hunting land


----------



## warronl (Mar 28, 2017)

VERY Nice!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice finds!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## beagle pup (Mar 28, 2017)

thanks,i hope to get to go again this coming weekend


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice ones.  That's all I ever find in NE ga, quartz


----------



## Redbow (Mar 28, 2017)

Used to find those here in NC when I was a boy. Had a shoe box full of different kinds of points until my Mom threw them all away...Most were quartz..


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice. Congrats!!


----------

